
Show HN: Cup Of Startups - Promising and innovative early-stage startups - hajola
http://cupofstartups.com
======
hattori
Give a potential reader at least a preview of what the newsletter is looking
like. Also your title is having capital letters but title on the front page
does not. It might be red flag right off the bat. Interesting idea
nevertheless!

------
hajola
Hopefully, I don't violate Show HN rules. This week's edition will be sent to
your email once signed up. I hope that will provide enough value to the
community so that a discussion of sorts would be possible.

